# psyllium fiber husk effect on ibs-c?



## trffin (Jan 17, 2020)

Psyllium fiber husk effect on ibs-c [tried it for 4 day's-result's are constant]

Effect's:

-more Gas Leak's // and increased odor intensity

+instant BM after breakfast w/ psyllium

+better looking stool from pencil thin to *soft blobs with clear cut edges stool*

Question - should continue using it ?

28mjoblessandimprisionedthanks6thyearibs

after i stoped taking it i never BM'ed after breakfast. and thus i Need to store dirt on my belly. really hard to get a BM, every attempt's of BM just realeases air.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello trffin and welcome to the board!

Yes, you should continue trying psyllium fiber husk and see how it works for you, after several days of use. Find something that helps you go and stick with it.

Read this whenever you have the time, it should help (click on below link to view):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

Good luck & keep us posted!


----------

